# Kings of War Regional tournaments for 2014



## mattjgilbert

There are a number of KoW regional events booked this year already with a few more being looked into still. The Clash of Kings final will be on a weekend in October and all the regional winners get a free ticket to the final.

The regional events we have so far are:

Cardiff
Nottinghamshire
Brighton
Middlesbrough
Stockport

Ticket pages for these are on the Mantic website (along with the tournament packs).

Note the tweaks to the army selection rules and how objectives are scored.


Drop any questions you have here or pm me.


----------

